# Shaun Taverner



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Heres a pic of Shaun when he was 6 weeks out form the Birmingham show.

The guy is a little shorter than me but a monster all the same

One to watch for definate


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

Awesome physique!

How tall is he exactly?


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks Tom, just wanted to say a big thanks to all those who have helped me on this site.

I'm learing loads everyday. Im new to this game and have little knowledge and experience, But I plan on making big changes for 2008.

My dream is to stand next to my idol Mr James Llewellin as a light heavy next year at the british, but I have a sneaky feeling a Golden ticket might just be coming his way!!!

Well good luck James, I might just hire you for my prep next year champ!!!

Good luck and god bless to all those competing in the next few weeks, and I look forward to meeting you all.

Tom thank you, and see you tomorrow mate!!!!


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Well Im 5'4'' and hes about a few inches shorter than me.

Shaun will post on here soon so I'll let him do some self promotion.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

5ft 2, just about... not quite a dwarf!!!!  Well 5ft 1 really... but 5ft 2 sounds just that bit better...


----------



## 50kg (Sep 1, 2007)

Bro, you look awesome, cant believe you are only a first timer. someone said to me that you didnt think you had good enuf legs... well believe me they are great. Good balance too. Fantastic little package....well a monster package.

Good in the middleweights, your a champ, and a pro in the making.


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Awsome pics..what class are you doing at Birmingham? be great to see you and Wade on the same stage if you decide to do the under 80kg.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

U80kg...

yeah it will be great. Wade is a fantastic bodybuilding and a great guy, ive met him once. It will be an honour God willing to pitch myself alongside the best.

I still have loads of improvements to make. Forget the intermediates...no disrespect, but the light heavies next year is the one I want.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shaun very impressed with your physique, it will be a great battle when you and wade stand toe to toe...

Now you stay in the UKBFF and stay away from NABBA for a few yrs until i go into the Seniors


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Killer quads there, much seperation.

How big are those guns?


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you Paul, it means a lot to me that you think highly of my physique, coming from someone such as yourself.

Thanks

Its a Wabba trophy I want though...


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

My Guns aren't that great I dont think Hackskii, only about maybe 19 if im lucky.

Thanks anyway mate.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2007)

sbigpecs said:


> My Guns aren't that great I dont think Hackskii, only about maybe 19 if im lucky.
> 
> Thanks anyway mate.


5ft1 and ONLY 19 inch arms lmao


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

OMG, 5'1" with 19 inch arms?

Dude, you might need to pick up some glasses.....  .....lol

19" arms are big on any dude yet alone your height, that would be like a guy that is 6' to have 22 inch arms.

Wow, I cant believe how good you look and still call yourself new to this all.

I think you are being far to humble.

How old?


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Ive only done 1 show, and this is my second time dieting and ive been training for 5 years and im 30 yrs of age. so I would call myself a baby in the sport, not in age mind you...

I won the first timers at the south east, so this will be my second show.

Humble that would be right, I try to be... There are a lot of people here in this country who are a lot better than me. And there are some who think they are a lot better than they really are.

Im just glad that I have been fortunate to have met a lot of good people.

I just like to keep things in perspective.

Thanks Hackskii

I gather you are from America... Ive been invited to do a show there next year. I might PM you to try and find out what the show is like.

Thanks mate.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

sbigpecs said:


> *Ive only done 1 show, and this is my second time dieting and ive been training for 5 years and im 30 yrs of age. so I would call myself a baby in the sport, not in age mind you*...


Its not often i use this term as its thrown around a lot...

But i think you deserve it - GENETIC FREAK!

5years, 1 show, 30yrs old....fookin hell hate to see what you'd turn out like if you started at my age!


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanks ah24:lift:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

sbigpecs said:


> Ive only done 1 show, and this is my second time dieting and ive been training for 5 years and im 30 yrs of age. so I would call myself a baby in the sport, not in age mind you...
> 
> I won the first timers at the south east, so this will be my second show.
> 
> ...


Yes American, but dont hold that against me

It is a fine place to live, some better than others but all in all a great place with killer weather and many things to keep yourself occupied.

Yah, if it is close to me I will got to the show.

Dude, you have some fantastic genetics, on this site you will probably further your knowledge on just about everything from Peptides to PCT.

Trust me, you will fit in like a hand in glove beings you are so humble and nice.

Welcome aboard mate, my girlfriend thought you have a great body.


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey Shaun,

Good to see you over here on this site. They're a great bunch over here and you'll learn loads and have a bit of a laugh too.

You know what I think of your physique mate....pure quality. Have confidence in yourself and stand proud. Best of luck this year and thankyou for the kind words. See you later today at the show.

As for hiring me, you look like you are doing a fine job my friend but I'll always be willing to help, you know that.

J


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

shaune were have you been hidding , one word bro awesome shape , and muscle balance , and with james behind , you well the skys the limit , well maybe not the sky eh lol maybe the second mag shelf at wh smiths lol . good luck dude i will be at the show, has i have a 1 st timer in it, it wil be good to see you in the flesh , very impressed m8


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Yes American, but dont hold that against me
> 
> It is a fine place to live, some better than others but all in all a great place with killer weather and many things to keep yourself occupied.
> 
> ...


Dont have anything at all against Americans In fact its a beautifull place and I cant wait to live there.

I'm planning on moving there within the next few years if all goes according to plan.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

chem said:


> shaune were have you been hidding , one word bro awesome shape , and muscle balance , and with james behind , you well the skys the limit , well maybe not the sky eh lol maybe the second mag shelf at wh smiths lol . good luck dude i will be at the show, has i have a 1 st timer in it, it wil be good to see you in the flesh , very impressed m8


Thank you Chem, looking forward to meeting you. Are you not competing aswel?


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Good to see you here Shaun.... see you at birimingham & good luck with ur prep..

Wade


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

staffy said:


> Good to see you here Shaun.... see you at birimingham & good luck with ur prep..
> 
> Wade


Thank you Wade & good luck mate. Cant wait to tuck into some good food with you guys after...


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

You look awesome mate.


----------



## rightyho (Jun 29, 2007)

Utterly inspirational mate, awesome genetics and clearly masses of hard work put in to make use of those genetics.

Don't really know what else to say to be honest.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

sbigpecs said:


> Thank you Paul, it means a lot to me that you think highly of my physique, coming from someone such as yourself.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Its a Wabba trophy I want though...


Thanks for the kind words Shaun, it is nice a refreshing to see a guy with so much potential have his feet firmly on the ground.

I won't be at your qualifier but i will be at the finals so hopefully chat to you there.


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

looking great. i wont be at the qualifier either but will definately see you at nottingham, good luck!


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

AWESOME!!!!

Enough said


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Looking good Shaun.

Still would have liked to have seen you do the First timers then move up. But looks like your minds been made up.

Good luck and see you at Birmingham.

Pete


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Good to see you here Shaun could you give us an insite into your diet and training please?


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i am not competing shaune i damaged my right quad in july and have had trouble with it since , with the quad accident last yeaR and the injury in july its left me out , and looking at you and wade i am hapy to sit this one out lol , peace bro


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

you look fantastic mate, arms are killer!!


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

ive seen him a few times down genisis gym and that pic dosnt do him justice


----------



## Ralphy (Mar 13, 2006)

mg:

I can say nothing more which has not already been said.

You look fantastic mate.

Look forward to seeing you in the flesh in Notts


----------



## _GM_ (Sep 6, 2007)

looking amazing!

good luck with your comp


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Thanking you all kindly guys. I will post my diet, training, & supplements shortly.

Thanking you once again.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Kezz said:


> you look fantastic mate, arms are killer!!


Kezz..... I have killer arms!!! If thats you in your pic mate, your arms are monstrous mate.


----------



## Delhi (Dec 8, 2005)

Welcome to the board mate.

Stick around this is a good place.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Look fantastic!


----------



## Glassy (Sep 1, 2006)

just want to say welcome!

crazy amount of quality muscle, you look awesome!


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Is there anyone in the BB industry that is a decent high and competes or is it a sport for midgets? Everyone I seem to look up is around 5.5 to 5.10 mark, has there ever been anyone my height 6.4 and half that has competed and done well... I would love to know and if so post me some names and pic is possible cause I am struggling to find anyone  rather big downer for me as I was hoping to compete in a few more years....


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Mickus does your height give you confidence midgets please.I wont say gangly etc any how dont worry about your height because if youve enough size at 6ft 4 a midget:crazy: would struggle to beat you but if your a gangle piece of p!ss then start eating.Shaun awesome awesome does quads prap


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

Shaun. you look incredible... jesus, some people are gona get a big shock when they see you..

good luck mate

steve


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

mickus said:


> Is there anyone in the BB industry that is a decent high and competes or is it a sport for midgets? Everyone I seem to look up is around 5.5 to 5.10 mark, has there ever been anyone my height 6.4 and half that has competed and done well... I would love to know and if so post me some names and pic is possible cause I am struggling to find anyone  rather big downer for me as I was hoping to compete in a few more years....


Lol, it's a bitch isn't it mate, (and I'm not even as tall as you), you'd probably need to be about 25st ripped to look as good as Shaun, with 28" arms.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Soz nytol shaun taverner is awesome NO matter his height.Quiny taylor he is tall to name a few.size doesnt win it all look at zack khan name me anyone on the uk circuit bigger but yet to win the big one if markus has some size and he is ripped,ripped then he is going to look far more impressive than somebody soft but short with size proven.Unless the judges are well,had too many of these:beer1::beer1:


----------



## mickus (Aug 30, 2007)

Cheers guys, well I guess I will keep plugging away and see if I can get to around 120 to 130kg before I do my first proper cut... I currently sitting at 109kg or 240lbs with about 15% BF but once i cut I would be under 100 so that definatly aint going to get me anyware!!!

I forgot to say Fcuk Shuan you look awesome lad and the condition on those legs and arms is immense, sorry for the hijacking of your thread dig... Bloody aussies ay!!!


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

mickus said:


> Cheers guys, well I guess I will keep plugging away and see if I can get to around 120 to 130kg before I do my first proper cut... I currently sitting at 109kg or 240lbs with about 15% BF but once i cut I would be under 100 so that definatly aint going to get me anyware!!!
> 
> I forgot to say Fcuk Shuan you look awesome lad and the condition on those legs and arms is immense, sorry for the hijacking of your thread dig... Bloody aussies ay!!!


Mickus if you cut up and say was under 100kg what makes you think you wont do well.So you wont be a mass monster but trust me if your ripped BF AT 3-6% AT any height and weight,unless your like my weight you would be hard to beat.Think about it your height will attract the judges especially if your ripped(damn tall people same as when ive been on the door or in martial arts events people assume short so walk over:mad:  ).See what you look like RIPPED if you get to that then decided.Id love to be 6ft 4 as I know it may take a long time but if I get it right diet wise i can add size and not be affected


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Golden Man said:


> Soz nytol shaun taverner is awesome NO matter his height.


I totally agree mate.

My point was that for someone of 6'4 to have similar proportions to a shorter guy, the measurements would be extreme.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

Nytol said:


> I totally agree mate.
> 
> My point was that for someone of 6'4 to have similar proportions to a shorter guy, the measurements would be extreme.


Not just extreme downright unbeatable imagine a 6ft 4 ronnie colman(without the gut) scary


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

You are all to kind. Thank you.

By the way, im a midget and proud to be one


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes you are shorty  look forward to meeting you in Notts mate.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

are you doing british then shaun?


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> are you doing british then shaun?


Yes sir...To Win a british title is my aim this year.:lift:


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Shaun,

You've got a look of Stumpy about you, don't know if you ever saw him, Andy Raines. He went on to do strongman.

Pound for pound, I doubt there has been anyone who has carried so much muscle on such a short frame, so to have that sort of comparison is something special.

You'll do very very well I think.

STOW


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

stumpy didnt have that shape bro , did have the size but shaune has the total package , cant wait to see him on stage at birmingham


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

sbigpecs said:


> Yes sir...To Win a british title is my aim this year.:lift:


ok fella i will be in the crowed cheering you on


----------



## lockstock (May 12, 2006)

stow said:


> Shaun,
> 
> You've got a look of Stumpy about you, don't know if you ever saw him, Andy Raines. He went on to do strongman.
> 
> ...


Have to disagree, he looks nothing like stumpy (physique wise) .

Stumpy was a total freak but hes just a big block and not very pleasing to the eye.

There's mass.... and there class!!!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

lockstock said:


> Have to disagree, he looks nothing like stumpy (physique wise) .
> 
> Stumpy was a total freak but hes just a big block and not very pleasing to the eye.
> 
> There's mass.... and there class!!!!


wasn't stumpy also white.....lmao

hes from my hometown as far as I know, seen him in person a few times and your right, he's just a massive rock, arms must be well over 20" at around 5'5/5'4


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I have to agree, Shaun has a much better physique than Andy had, no disrespect to him as he was awesome just not as good as Shaun looks.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

Just the look of such a large amount of muscle on a short frame, made me think of Stumpy, thats all.

Either way Shaun, good luck. Fierce amount of muscle.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

lockstock said:


> Have to disagree, he looks nothing like stumpy (physique wise) .
> 
> Stumpy was a total freak but hes just a big block and not very pleasing to the eye.
> 
> There's mass.... and there class!!!!


Yeah... I remember stumpy,what ever happened to him. He had FREAKY mass and an ok shape.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

sbigpecs said:


> Yeah... I remember stumpy,what ever happened to him. He had FREAKY mass and an ok shape.


Oh yea... I look nothing like stumpy.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Pscarb said:


> yes you are shorty  look forward to meeting you in Notts mate.


Pscarb....Cant wait me you sir. See you at Nottingham


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Soz nytol shaun taverner is awesome NO matter his height.Quiny taylor he is tall to name a few.size doesnt win it all look at zack khan name me anyone on the uk circuit bigger but yet to win the big one if markus has some size and he is ripped,ripped then he is going to look far more impressive than somebody soft but short with size proven.Unless the judges are well,had too many of these:beer1::beer1:


Golden man....Thanking you for your kind words, looking forward to meeting you soon.

You competing?


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Good lord what a beast!

impressive id kill to have that mass


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

awsome

any more pics ???


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi shaun, ive heard of you from a few mates who said they saw you in genesis and you looked brilliant and won your first show. When i just saw your pic...BAM! Haha looking great mate. You already look brilliant but in a few years youll look like a total FREAK! Definately gonna do well, hope it goes well at the british for you mate.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Hi shaun, ive heard of you from a few mates who said they saw you in genesis and you looked brilliant and won your first show. When i just saw your pic...BAM! Haha looking great mate. You already look brilliant but in a few years youll look like a total FREAK! Definately gonna do well, hope it goes well at the british for you mate.


Britbb, thank you very much bro. Dont know about looking brilliant, but im trying to make improvements. Hope to meet with you soon, will you be at nottingham?

If I could Just give those guys at the British a run for there money I will be pleased with that.

SJT


----------



## Fivos (Sep 1, 2004)

Hey Shaun..which are you just doing the Finals or have you got other shows planned...

Fivos


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Looking awesome dude, trust TT to bring the only BBer shorter than him to UK-M!


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

You look stupidly good, mate.

I've never seen as much muscle on such a short man.


----------



## Golden Man (Sep 10, 2005)

sbigpecs said:


> Golden man....Thanking you for your kind words, looking forward to meeting you soon.
> 
> You competing?


Nope the natural season is over for me I will be in and travelling back forth to exeter and lost focus on the dieting about 5weeks ago so I wont be doing either natural final but may do a nabba show next year.

Shaun to be honest that look doesnt appeal to me not my aim but you looked awesome big symmetrical and in away athestic you werent a clump wide waist or huge arms small legs all seemed proportioned but REAL BIG.Whatever you do or however far you take it I reckon your one to look out for in the future.Unless I grow lol lol:beer1::crazy::beer1joking)


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Golden Man said:


> Nope the natural season is over for me I will be in and travelling back forth to exeter and lost focus on the dieting about 5weeks ago so I wont be doing either natural final but may do a nabba show next year.
> 
> Shaun to be honest that look doesnt appeal to me not my aim but you looked awesome big symmetrical and in away athestic you werent a clump wide waist or huge arms small legs all seemed proportioned but REAL BIG.Whatever you do or however far you take it I reckon your one to look out for in the future.Unless I grow lol lol:beer1::crazy::beer1joking)


Golden man, Thanking you kindly, cant wait to meet you bro. You coming to the finals?


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Fivos said:


> Hey Shaun..which are you just doing the Finals or have you got other shows planned...
> 
> Fivos


Just the final bro, i'm currently 84kg and in great condition, myself others getting me ready feel that I will be harming my physique if I was to come down to u80.

I want to come in as big and as conditioned and as powerful as ever.

And believe me, the first timers aint going to be no walk over for me. There have been some great physiques that have qualified.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Shaun

glad that you're taking your time with the shows.

Too many guys go into classes when they dont need to and I know a lot of people put you under pressure to do certain shows etc.

Take your time and progress mate then the Mr's will be no problem.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> Shaun
> 
> glad that you're taking your time with the shows.
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot Tom, you have been of great help.


----------



## staffy (May 25, 2005)

Shaun

Keep going my friend you going to do some damage for sure!!

Wade


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Thank you to everyone who has been so supportive over the past few months. All this hard work has been worth it, and has brought me my first big title with hopefully many more to come.

I didnt end up doing the middleweights for various reasons, in which im glad i made the right choice in the end. I never want to regret anything in life and I certainly dont now!!!

Another highlight has been myself and James Llewellin being selected to compete at the Arnold which is just out of this world. Having made my choice to compete as a first timer, I thought my chance of going to the Arnold had gone.... But things happen for a reason eh!!!!

It was an excellent standard at the show, and everyone who got up on that stage a true champion, because only you know the time, effort, heartache, and money, not to mention all the other things we give up, just so that that we can prepare for a show.

Ive been asked many times over the past week to post my diet, but my diet really isnt anything special. Its so basic you would believe me.

6am wake up and have a black coffee.

6.30 1 hours cardio on the treadmill on an empty stomach

7.30 3 rice cakes with some peanut butter, whole earth organic, no added salt or sugar,

Cytosport muscle milk protien shake, for no other reason apart from it tastes good.

8am 100grams of organic oats with water and honey.

10.30, 100 grams of brown rice with 200 grams of salmon and some brocolli

12.30, 100 grams of brown rice with 200 grams of turkey breast.

3.30, 100 grams of rice with 200 grams of salmon

4.30 cyctosport protien shake

5.30 train

6.30 as soon as I finish training I have 200 grams of turkey breast and a small piece of fruit.

8.30 150 grams of turkey breast.

10.30 45 cardio

Bed

I dieted for a total of 12 weeks, six weeks out my diet changed slightly, I only had 1 carb meal throughout the day, which was my porridge in the morning. With the rest of my meals I got my carbs solely thru my brocolli and veg, so my diet looked like this.

meal 1, 100 grams of oats, water and honey.

meal 2, 200 grams of turkey breast with brocolli

meal 3, 200 grams salmon with steam veg.

meal 4, 200 grams of turkey breast and brocolli

meal 5, 1 tin of tuna in springwater and steam veg

meal 6, 8-10 eggwhites.

Then I went into my last week of carb depletion.

I drank on average 5 litres of water per day, not including the diet soft drinks i was having.

None of my food had any salt, pepper or seasoning on it.

I relied a lot on my cardio to get into shape, as I love doing cardio, so it wasnt a problem for me, and it also enabled me to keep my calories quite high at some point during my diet. I didnt watch the scales to much, i used the mirrow a lot to see how I was coming along.

my cardio averaged in the last four week at about two and a half hours per day, but as I said, i love doing cardio and it works for me.

So nothing out of the ordinary, quite a boring diet in fact, but its Shaun's diet, and it works for me


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Congratulations Shaun,all the best for a very bright future.


----------



## Pip1436114538 (Sep 6, 2007)

sbigpecs said:


> Thank you to everyone who has been so supportive over the past few months. All this hard work has been worth it, and has brought me my first big title with hopefully many more to come.
> 
> I didnt end up doing the middleweights for various reasons, in which im glad i made the right choice in the end. I never want to regret anything in life and I certainly dont now!!!
> 
> ...


Jeez i hate cardio. Did your cardio consist of brisk walking like most ppl?


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Pip said:


> Jeez i hate cardio. Did your cardio consist of brisk walking like most ppl?


Yea mate, my walking was quite fast, as I tried to keep my heart rate in the fat burning range but because i became quite fit I had to increase the pace of my walking to keep my heart rate up as it was still quite low.


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

Shaun, just wanted to say you looked phenominal at the British, easily the most memorable 1st timer I've ever seen. You are a truly gifted Bber & with the right guidance (which I believe is in hand now), the sky is the limit for you I'm sure. It's rare to find a physique with no flaws, however minor, but I have to say I am struggling to find any. I'm sure you & James will have a hoot at the Arnold. I'll do my best to be there too as I want to see James do his thing and keep him looking bang on the money. I was speaking to the winner of the middleweights yesterday & he tells me they've asked him to go as well.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

any pictures of your self at the moment shaun?


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> Shaun, just wanted to say you looked phenominal at the British, easily the most memorable 1st timer I've ever seen. You are a truly gifted Bber & with the right guidance (which I believe is in hand now), the sky is the limit for you I'm sure. It's rare to find a physique with no flaws, however minor, but I have to say I am struggling to find any. I'm sure you & James will have a hoot at the Arnold. I'll do my best to be there too as I want to see James do his thing and keep him looking bang on the money. I was speaking to the winner of the middleweights yesterday & he tells me they've asked him to go as well.


Thanking you kindly, I have flaws believe me, i'm just trying to keep them a secret...


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> any pictures of your self at the moment shaun?


Are you serious...pictures of me nowmg:!!! Me being a fat blubba...Nah not a chance mate...

Two weeks before a show maybe, but after, i really let my hair down...


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

or pics from the show did your family get a few good ones???

lol! come on you telling me that amazing physique has let slip already

some guys i know fill out well after a binge with out visable fat

you look good off season ya nutter best of luck at the classic!! go get um chap!!


----------



## Nine Pack (Oct 30, 2006)

sbigpecs said:


> Thanking you kindly, I have flaws believe me, i'm just trying to keep them a secret...


well you must have left them in your bag backstage then Shaun. Try not to balloon too far out of condition though bud. Have a chat with James about the regime I have him on at the mo if you like. May be helpful till you get to discuss things with your mentor.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Nine Pack said:


> well you must have left them in your bag backstage then Shaun. Try not to balloon too far out of condition though bud. Have a chat with James about the regime I have him on at the mo if you like. May be helpful till you get to discuss things with your mentor.


Thanks nine pack, I will do. Tomorrow is my last day of eating crap, then I will clean things up in time to do it all again in a few months.


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

jjb1 said:


> or pics from the show did your family get a few good ones???
> 
> lol! come on you telling me that amazing physique has let slip already
> 
> ...


Im trying to post some pics, but my lap top is rubbish, so it aint working:mad:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Shaun it was good to meet you at the finals, you are by far my one of my favourite bodybuilders at the moment mate you have an amazing physique which i think can only get better yet you are the most humble person i have met for a while.

All credit to what you have achieved so far in your career and stay away from NABBA


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Its been great so far Pscarb, and its been fantastic meeting greats like yourself. Looking forward to meeting you soon, so that you can give me some tips on building a mountain of muscle like what you have.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

mickus said:


> Is there anyone in the BB industry that is a decent high and competes or is it a sport for midgets? Everyone I seem to look up is around 5.5 to 5.10 mark, has there ever been anyone my height 6.4 and half that has competed and done well... I would love to know and if so post me some names and pic is possible cause I am struggling to find anyone  rather big downer for me as I was hoping to compete in a few more years....


mmmm I think this guy was quite tall

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arnold_Schwarzenegger

meant to have won a few shows in his time, quite a decent physique I spose

heres a video -

http://www.umuscle.com/view/6/bodybuilding-arnold-schwarzenegger-mr-olympia/

anyways back on topic, Shaun you look immense mate! awesome physique bro!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

got to love arnold go to utube and watch his and loui f vids there awsome


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

Sean,

Definately a pleasure to meet you and you are definately a very modest and humble guy.

For a first timer like myself to stand next to you on stage (and get my ar*e whipped) I will take as a learning and an honour.

All the best to you mate - Incredible physique!!


----------



## sbigpecs (Aug 26, 2007)

Ianm said:


> Sean,
> 
> Definately a pleasure to meet you and you are definately a very modest and humble guy.
> 
> ...


Thanking kindly Ianm, for me I think it was the best line up of first timers I have seen in a long time, if ever... Thats just in my opinion!!!

I'm just thankful I managed to come in good condition on the day, I could have been better as i was only a few days before, but I was sick for a few days and was quite worried I wasnt going to make it on stage.

It was a pleasure competing with you, and I look forward to competing with you in the future God willing.

Whats your plans?

SJT


----------



## Ianm (Sep 21, 2006)

Sean,

Im going to take a year and a bit out from competing, I need to put on some size and I also know now the condition I need to achieve to compete at such a level.

Del opens his Gym soon and it will be a proper bodybuilding gym so I hope to make good progress training in the right environment.

I hope to compete again in 2009 in my weight class which I think would be lightweight.

Good luck mate with your future comps - speak to you again soon.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Shawn were you competing in Hayes last year and the event was sponsored by maximuscle??


----------

